
Why the Web Won't Be Nirvana (1995) - pedrodelfino
https://www.newsweek.com/clifford-stoll-why-web-wont-be-nirvana-185306
======
forbiddenvoid
This is one of the best 'get off my lawn' articles I've seen.

Obviously deeply flawed but this bit stood out:

> _" Every voice can be heard cheaply and instantly. The result? Every voice
> is heard. The cacophany more closely resembles citizens band radio, complete
> with handles, harrasment, and anonymous threats. When most everyone shouts,
> few listen._

We got both the good and the bad with the internet, for sure.

~~~
ksaj
Later in the same paragraph:

> Yet Nicholas Negroponte, director of the MIT Media Lab, predicts that we'll
> soon buy books and newspapers straight over the Intenet. Uh, sure.

It's interesting how Stoll can be so on and so off within the same sentiment.

> And who'd prefer cybersex to the real thing?

I'm guessing he thought online porn would be a money losing opportunity.
Meanwhile, nothing makes more money or has a larger audience. He definitely
got a lot of his predictions wrong.

